# DH Kiln



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Darren, I am wondering if you know anybody drying sticks in kilns from your plans? I am looking at making chairs using maple saplings and wonder how effective it would be. Being that the sq ft is so much smaller, do you think the drying time would be reduced? And, how about small pieces such as backs and seats? Thanks Dave Lindgren


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I guess you read this thread ? (I may just move your questions over there) http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/small-wood-drying-kiln-plans-dry-your-own-lumber-3103/



Daren said:


> I have turners drying blanks, *many* rustic furniture makers drying sticks/limbs/logs for their work and using the kiln to kill bugs in them.


The ft2 of the kiln doesn't really determine the amount of time it takes to dry wood. There are other factors like thickness, species, starting moisture content that effect drying times...the thicker and wetter the wood=longer it takes to dry. If you are asking if a guy can build a smaller kiln to dry smaller amounts, yes.



.


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah,sorry, I did read that some time back and forgot. So just ballpark- a fresh green sapling is pretty much the same as drying boards time wise? I have 0 experience at this and apologize if I am beating a dead horse.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Depends how big (diameter) the sapling is, and when it was cut. Cut right now when the sap is down they will be drier fresh cut than this summer when the leaves are on. Anything under 2'' is going to dry pretty fast no matter when they are cut (7-10 days ?)



.


----------



## davelindgren (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info. BTW, love your website. Looking at it helped formulate an idea I have for slabtop tables and refined rustic chairs I kicked around here and there. Taking my time and researching and hope to have a couple prototypes to post this spring.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hey daren can u post some pics of what the thing looks like at least?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

From the outside mine looks like a sealed plywood box, nothing to see. Just about everyone builds the box a little different, so one picture of the outside of one (of the 1000's) running is not representative of what you may want to build. Different in size-shape to fit the builders needs.
Now Tim here when totally overboard and built a supersize version on his last build (I think he build some smaller ones too in the beginning) http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/my-kiln-37971/ That one was 10X as large as my original plan, but he is making it work. I only need/want to dry 300-500 bft a load, so mine is smaller. Some people don't need to dry even that much so they build a smaller kiln from my plans, just like Tim went bigger, they are flexible that way.
Pictures of the inside, no I will not post any. It's wood to be dried and ''parts'' that are there to dry it. 


.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

can u email the plan in PDF if i send u the money on PayPal?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, I send the plans via email as a pdf.

.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Daren said:


> From the outside mine looks like a sealed plywood box, nothing to see. Just about everyone builds the box a little different, so one picture of the outside of one (of the 1000's) running is not representative of what you may want to build. Different in size-shape to fit the builders needs.
> Now Tim here when totally overboard and built a supersize version on his last build (I think he build some smaller ones too in the beginning) http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/my-kiln-37971/ That one was 10X as large as my original plan, but he is making it work. I only need/want to dry 300-500 bft a load, so mine is smaller. Some people don't need to dry even that much so they build a smaller kiln from my plans, just like Tim went bigger, they are flexible that way.
> Pictures of the inside, no I will not post any. It's wood to be dried and ''parts'' that are there to dry it.
> 
> ...


Daren...that's OVERBOARD :laughing::huh::shifty::yes:....but then how many drive an F-650 grocery shopping.

MidGA....order rthe plans....BEST BUCKS you'll ever spend. My first one was a "pink kiln" made with 2" PVC pipe frame covered with 1/2" pink insulation board and chrome duct tape:shifty: over a stack of lumber.....YOU build to your size/fit. Just remember...the larger the chamber, the larger the heat source required.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

